# Pennsylvania looker



## philr85 (Oct 14, 2005)

i was working for an outfite right now im laid off and i need to get back to work i can climb im new to climbing i have the gear i have a saw and expirance right now i just help my cousin cut firewood if there is anything in my area looking im avalible im near hopewell PA


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Oct 14, 2005)

phil, you say hopewell, thats in beaver county?
call me 724-457-6261


----------



## NovoArbor (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hurricane Wlma Tree Work in Florida*

Hello! I just posted an opportunity for work in south Florida. Maybe you would be interested in relocating here for 2 months. Please read the ad & let me know. Thanks! or you may call me at 561-330-9785.

Starr
Novo Arbor
Delray Beach, Florida


----------

